# Old Toro 521 Snowblower



## Inovermyhead (Dec 8, 2007)

Let me first say that I'm a completely clueless when it comes to engines in general. Having said that, I'm in a pinch with a snowblower that I think is an easy fix yet I don't know what to do.

The problem started when I filled my snowblower with gas. After a few minutes, it started to leak near the carburertor. I've removed the cover and have the carb exposed. I pulled the float bowl out and gave everything a healthy dosing of carb cleaner. When I reatached and put some gas in, I found that it was leaking above the float bowl.

If you look at this diagram: the gasoline is pouring out the nozzle, tip or whatever right above the item marked 11. If you follow the diagram up, you'll see an unmarked part above this number 11. 

Now, again totally proving my screen name, there is some random hose that is no longer connected on one end. I'm curious if this drip point is where a hose would be attached? 

Any and all help would be appreciated. Sorry I'm a total hack.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

What diagram?


----------



## p10leadman (Dec 16, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have a simialar problem- please help- ran fine, then all of a sudden gasoline is coming out a tiny,tiny pinhole in the side of the carb ! I mean , running out. SO, I shut it down, cooled off, took the darn thing apart, float seemed ok, nothing clogged...so it seems, what is this hole for anyway? Other than it squirting gasoline within 1" of the muffler..runs , but the whole unit needs to be tipped BACKWARD to keeprunning..sounds like a float problem , but... a dealer did a recent tune up, and it ran fine for 2 weeks.
mst likely he'll get itt back, unless you kind folks can help.


----------



## notsoboston (Dec 18, 2007)

havent seen the diagram but there is a small hose for the primer button to the carb. to help with starting and it would leak if it was missing the button should be on the flywheel cover


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

notsoboston said:


> havent seen the diagram but there is a small hose for the primer button to the carb. to help with starting and it would leak if it was missing the button should be on the flywheel cover


Actually, it should not leak, even if the primer hose is gone. 

This problem is usually caused by a stuck or leaking float, a damaged or worn needle valve, or dirt stuck between the needle valve & seat. First remove the carb bowl and pull the float off, hold it up to your ear and shake it. If you can hear sloshing inside, the float has a leak and will have to be replaced. If you can't hear anything, you can eliminate the float. Next inspect the needle tip, it should be smooth, not concave. Make sure the rubber seat (if applicable) is still present in the carburetor, and that there is no build up on it. Clean off any deposits on the needle, etc. Ideally, a kit with a new needle & seat should be installed. The float should also be checked for proper adjustment, but this involves removing the carburetor from the engine.


----------



## p10leadman (Dec 16, 2007)

know where I can get a diagram ? Info is VERY helpful...thank you so much.


----------



## big-jon (Jan 27, 2008)

bruiser said:


> What diagram?


Try partstree.com. If you click on the parts tab and 
cross reference your snowblower by model number, you should have a diagram for what you need. The model number is on the body of machine under the motor.


----------

